# a knitter /water and doing a strech



## whisteria (Jun 16, 2015)

Hello everyone,
I was looking for some old "not worn clothing" i could use for rags in my workshop "Im always covered in oil etc and i go through tons of rags per year,

I came across one of my swimming costumes that really now would be better for one of those building workers who like to show some bum,
But this old costume remined me of when i was a kid and i'd just learnt to swim,
One of my aunts was always knitting and as a 7th birthday gift she knitted me a pair of swimming trunks (bright red with an elastic belt with a snake buckle)

Now these trunks fitted me perfect 'they sat just under my belly button and i felt like a million pounds as i walked out of the mens changing rooms,

Most of our street went to the local baths on a saturday afternoon as we didnt have bathrooms in our old houses and so the baths was the place to be seen,

I belly flopped into the water and just about managed to get to the surface before running out of breath,
As i got out of the water to provide a repeat dive when i noticed some of the girls from our street laughing behind their hands and pointing at me,

Those bright red trunks had grown three times the length they started off as and the red dye was running down my legs as i held these trunks up to my nipples,

It took a long time to live that one out

Anyone else have any keen knitters in their family???????????????


----------

